# What do I have?



## Harringk (11 mo ago)

Hello, I'm hoping someone can identify this tractor and snowblower that was left by the seller on some property I recently purchased.

I have a half mile long driveway with some really steep spots in snow country. I had to pay someone to come plow my driveway after a storm that dropped about 3 feet of snow in less than 24 hours. Believe it or not my 4-wheeler with a plow couldn't get that job done. Not for lack of trying...

I'll have regular maintenance on the driveway other than just snow removal and a tractor will be nice to have for other projects on the property like mowing and making fire protection buffers around my buildings.

The seller only owned the property for a year and didn't know anything about the tractor. It was here when he bought the property. 

The renter said the tractor had run fairly recently but the battery was dead and I didn't have a chance to tinker with it before the weather changed. 

Any help identifying what I have and whether it might be a decent option for what I need would be greatly appreciated. I've been researching other compact tractors but thought figuring out what I already have would be a good place to start. 

Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like an old TO-35 Ferguson. 
The blower looks like a Ford unit.
Welcome to the forum.




__





TractorData.com Ferguson TO-35 tractor information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is the ID plate missing from the dash??


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I believe it is actually a MF 35 since it appears to have the 3cyl. Perkins. B.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome..as noted the Ser# should have been on the dash. It can be closely dated by the improvements made from the original TO35. I believe the 3cyl Perkins was offered in 1957(?) and ran til the MF135. It was a good little tractor w/Perkins power. If the engine and transmission are good...should be a good starter tractor for you...and the price was right!! Not sure the power requirement of the snowblower but I would think it will run it ,if not too heavy on the 3pt..might need some front weights. B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

What I see is a project and the blower is a pull behind unit that is in terrible shape. I suspect both the tractor and the blower will be money pits. If you are up to the task mechanically and financially it might be doable but I also suspect when and if you get it back to operating condition, you financial outlay could warrant a much newer unit that will require little, if any work. Think I'd be buying new myself.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Holy crap...............Massey still makes the MF-35 but I don't think they are available in North America.....





__





MF 35


If you are thinking about buying your first tractor, the MF 35 is the perfect partner for your farm or contracting business.




www.masseyferguson.com


----------



## Harringk (11 mo ago)

Thanks everybody for the great information. I thought it was a MF but didn't realize how old it was until I saw some similar looking tractors that were from the early 1960s. I'm probably going to find something a little more reliable and then work on this one as a backup option. Hopefully I'll be back here soon with some pics of whatever I find.


----------

